

Job Listing: '$40K a Year to Attend Harvard University as Me' - gabbo
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2013/12/job-listing-40k-a-year-to-attend-harvard-university-as-me/282542/

======
hindsightbias
Speechless.

